# Array programmieren X aus einsen



## Pneu (13. Mrz 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe die Aufgabe ein Array [10] [10] zu programmieren, das mir ein X aus einsen und den Rest als nullen ausgibt.
Das durchlaufen mit zwei for- Schleifen ist klar, jedoch komme ich bei den Bedingungen für 0 und 1 nicht weiter.

kurz beschrieben: so als [10] [10]
10001
01010
00100
01010
10001

wäre sehr freundlich wenn mir einer ein Programm hier reinschreiben könnte.


----------



## Robat (13. Mrz 2017)

Wenn du an der Bedingung für eine 1 scheiterst hier mal ein paar Hilfestellungen:
- Du musst immer dann eine 1 schreiben wenn die Stelle an der du gerade im Array bist auf der Diagonalen bzw Anti-Diagonalen liegt.
- Jetzt musst du dir überlegen wie du prüfst ob du auf einer Diag bzw Anti-Diag bist. Solltest du nicht allein drauf kommen - hier mal als Spoiler:



Spoiler: Lsg



- Du bist immer dann auf der Anti-Diag wenn i gleich j ist. (wobei i die Zeilen zählt und j die Spalten)
- Auf einer Diagonale bist du immer dann wenn j gleich der Länge deines Arrays - 1 - i ist (wobei i die Zeile und j die Spalten zählt)



Versuchs mal allein bevor dir es jemand vorschreibt - daraus lernst du mehr 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Pneu (14. Mrz 2017)

Danke Robat,
ich habe es mit deiner Hilfe gelöst bekommen


----------

